# What are plants?



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, Ok, I know what plants are, but just when I think I knew enough about fishkeeping (cycling, stocking, compatability, diseases, etc), I'm reading enough posts to see that I know nothing about the plants I have in my tanks. I have eight tanks, all of them have real plants in them, three of them are pretty well planted. "With what? I have no idea. I buy plants to create a natural look, along with natural stones for gravel, big rocks, decor, etc. I have no idea what my plants are, except that most are big, long stemmed and leafy, with vines growing out that I eventually take some of the buds when they get big enough, and use them for little plants around the bottom. I have others that are just big long leafy things where the fish like to hide in and my frogs and newts like to lay on. Are they doing well? I don't know. Yes some of them are covered with Algae, and I try to pick off the leaves that are the worst. Sometimes the leaves get transparent too, and I remove these too. Big brown spots too. Remove these. They are still growing though. I have ALOT of algae covering some of my decor, but it's black and furry and it's on an old anchor and a ship and logs and castles and I think it adds to the authenticity. I vacuum and water change EVERY tank at least once, sometimes twice a week and wipe down the algae on the glass. I thought this was all normal. Am I doing something wrong? Should I be adding something else for my plants not to be so covered with algae and brown spots? Please help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ack! BBA (Black brush algae) is a major PITA. IME, one of the hardest algae to get rid of. Many people have various ways to kill it. If it was a light infestation, a direct shot of H2O2 onto the infected spots would kill it. SInce you seem to have a lot the first step is to remove your decor and bleach it 1 part bleach, 19 parts H2O. Keep them out for a few days..................

Now for your plants. You can try the same bleach solution (be sure not to soak the roots of the plants). For heavier plants (swords, anacharis, hornwort, java ferns) a 3 minute dip should work. For more fragile plants (wisteria, myrophillium, guppygrass ect...) 2 min tops will be sufficient. Note this technique will destroy the majority of the leaves but the ones that die were not healthy to begin with. This is usually a last resort.

Adding Co2 to your tank will prevent new growth. A Fluorish Excel overdose will kill all the bba in your tank but will kill off some of the beneficial bacteria in your filters and gravel. Its been used with shrimp, neons, cories and they were not affected. Note CO2 is only affective with high-tech tanks. Fluorish excel works on both.

Here's a link that will help you decide your method of erradication.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3806&highlight=bba


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me Simpte. I don't think my tanks are high tech tanks. I don't even know what a high tech tank is. Do they sell the Flourish Excel in LFS's? I have to start using it soon, as my 30 gallon is starting to look like the remains of a real shipwreck. I am afraid to use it in that tank right now also because I am still trying to get rid of Ick that doesn't seem to want to go away. But I can definately start it in my other tanks. Thank you.


----------

